# fibre supplements



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

HiDoes anyone know of what fibre supplements are available in the UK.Not sure if Fibrecon is or if there are other brands.Many thanks.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Fybogel available in sachets over the counter.I've also seen it somewhere in a combination with mebeverine, specifically aimed at IBS'ers.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Jo TMany thanks for your help.Will go and investigate.Wishing you well.


----------



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

fibergel is what i was given by the doc - along with colpermin (time release peppermint).the colpermin seems to kill of trapped wind and bloating, got me farting. But the fibercon just blocked me up, I tried tiny doses to start. It was just the same, my belly just grinds to a halt.Not in massive pain, just blocked up, and it backs up and then the stools harden I guess. etc etc I might try another brand of fibre supplement(although when I have been regulary they were plenty big enough on their own, Im not convinced fiber is the answer in my case) Sue


----------

